# 1.000



## SprMa (17 September 2003)

Wir haben es geschafft!
Der 1000. User hat sich angemeldet. Es ist: uli7. :flower:

Eigentlich dachte ich ja, daß wir vorher das Forum schon dicht machen müssen, weil sich die Problematik "Dialer" und "Computerbetrügereien" erledigt hat, aber da war ich wohl zu optimistisch...

Egal.
An alle Poster und Mitleser einen herzlichen Dank! :thumb: Ohne euch wäre dieses Forum nur eine weitere Webleiche.
Und daß es was bringt, voneinander zu lernen und sich zu unterstützen, sieht man am besten am Beispiel von "Der Jurist".


Noch ein paar statistische Daten:
Anzahl der Beiträge: 25079
Beiträge pro Tag: 35.04	
Anzahl der Themen: 2741
Themen pro Tag: 3.83	
Anzahl der Benutzer: 1000
Benutzer pro Tag: 1.40
Meisten geleichzeitigen Benutzer: 70, am 08.08.2003, 14:44
Board startete am: 01.10.2001, 22:00	


Weiterhin noch viel Spaß und für uli7:
es ist üblich, bei solchen Gelegenheiten, für die Moderatoren und Administratoren ein köstlich Gelage auszurichten!  


Matthias


----------



## KatzenHai (17 September 2003)

... Also neben den üblichen Floskeln, Glückwünschen etc.:

Der 1000. bekommt was, der muss nix geben. Sind doch immer die überaschten Gesichter, wenn man nichtsahnend in irgendein Kaufhaus geht und plötzlich *zoom* Foto klick Applaus und ein Präsentkorb mit diesen gräßlichen, klebrigen Dingern ...

Aber:

Den Mods und Admins gebührt ein richtiges Geschenk. Ideen werden gerne entgegen genommen, auch über PN - vielleicht schicken wir ja mal ne Abordnung rum, die die Veranstalter "Heim" sucht ...

KatzenHai


----------



## Devilfrank (17 September 2003)

Aber bitte rechtzeitig bescheid sagen, damit ich die Wäsche vom einzigen Sessel räumen kann.
 :lol:


----------



## Der Jurist (17 September 2003)

@ Uli7

Herzlich willkommen im Club.


----------



## Heiko (17 September 2003)

Dabei haben wir ja fast das viertelhundertausend Beiträge vergessen 

Nichtsdestotrotz einen *dicken Dank* an die fleissigen Moderatoren, ohne deren zeitaufwändige Tätigkeit das Forum schon lange nicht mehr bestünde.

*Danke!*

Und bleibt mir möglichst lange erhalten 

Und da Matthias schon so schön sinnlose Statistiken bringt, will ich mich mal anschließen:
Das Forum erzeugt zur Zeit am Server pro Sekunde durchschnittlich einen Hit und verbraucht im Monat ca. 5 GB an Transfervolumen (komprimiert!).
Dazu kommen pro Stunde noch ca. 9 MB an Traffic von der Datenbank zum Forum und ca. 3.450 SELECTS in der Datenbank.

Ich gebe gerne zu, dass die vielen Zahlen eigentlich sinnlos sind, sie sehen aber zumindest gut aus


----------



## Anonymous (18 September 2003)

Wär da nich mal ein Treffen im RL angesagt ?? Trotz der großen Entfernung würde ich als Veranstaltungsort den jederman im Forum bekannten Borsigturm vorschlagen. Ich weiß zwar nicht, worum es sich bei diesem Turm handelt, spielt aber auch eine untergeordnete Rolle.

Desweiteren schlage ich vor, dass Nexnet-Team (eine starke Truppe :bang: ) als Thekenpersonal anzuheuern. Jetzt da sich auf deren bisherigen Tätigkeitsfeld deutlich weniger Geld verdienen lassen wird, dürften die doch um jeden Vorschlag erhaben sein ... :scherzkeks:


----------



## Anonymous (22 September 2003)

*Ich gebe virtuell einen aus...    *

Also als 1000-er geb ich virtuell einen aus !

Prostit allerseits.


CU


----------



## Der Jurist (22 September 2003)

@ Ulli7


*Extrem trocken* Dein Stoff.


----------

